
SQL Server Unit Testing with TSQLt Framework - codingsight
http://codingsight.com/sql-server-unit-testing-with-tsqlt-framework/
======
BrentOzar
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11080256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11080256)

